# args, wird Automatisch hinzugefügt



## jan_89 (11. Nov 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich kenne mich noch nicht uns gut in der Programmiersprache Java aus, daher hätte ich eine Frage: Wenn ich z.B" int i =" schreibe, wird das " =“ Zeichen durch ein " args=" erstetzt, ich muss immer wieder das args löschen... kann mir da bitte einer weiterhelfen. lg


----------



## mrBrown (11. Nov 2021)

Welchen Editor/welche IDE nutzt du?

Das ist nirgends das normale Verhalten und hat auch nichts mit Java zu tun, da wird irgendeine Einstellung falsch sein


----------



## jan_89 (11. Nov 2021)

Ich schaue mal später nach, danke!


----------

